# Where's the fuel tank!



## ddsnp (Jul 24, 2005)

So I was intalling my amp...and I had to ground a wire...i Grounded it under the seat of the left side of the car...about 3-4 inches from the bold of the seat. I drilled down in there and drove about a week which i drove about 300 or more miles. I got paranoid because i wanted to make sure there wasn't any chafing against some electrical parts where the screw was. When i took it out and looked in there...just my luck there was something down there...i'm not sure what it was but i'm getting paranoid it is the gas tank. Nothing is leaking because I don't think it went all the way through...but do you guys think i've hit the gas tanks? Will Nissan charge me if i ask them if i need a new gas tank?...Please help me out guys...i'm gettting sooo paranoid...

thanks so much.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

put the car on jack stands and have a look for yourself.


----------

